# Wiring Automatic Gateman #145



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought an Automatic Gateman #145. When I got it home I immediately attached the two wires coming from the bottom to a test transformer. The little guy came in and out as expected. My wife loved it (that's important but I won't go into that here). Now I need to wire it so he only pops out when the train goes by.
The salesman at the local Lionel store talked me into buying a section of 027 track specially designed to replace the pressure contactor. He said it will work much better and tried to explain how I should wire it. It also came with instructions. 
Now, I'm totally confused. The instructions show a somewhat complex setup with three wires? I was expecting to just put a lock-on on the track and connect the two wires it came with. This activates it all the time. 
Can someone give me an idea of what is involved here and what I'm missing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, what I suspect you got was an insulated track section.

You connect the hot lead from the center rail (or transformer accessory power) to the Gateman. You connect the other side of it to the insulated track rail. You can tell which that is by looking, one of the outside rails will have the paper insulators, normally only the center rail has them. One thing he may have forgotten is you MUST use the plastic insulating pins on each end of the isolated track rail, or it won't be isolated.

It works by connecting the two outside rails together through the train to complete the circuit, when the train is not on the insulated rail, the gateman is not powered.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

GRJ, is right as always, insulated track sections are cool. You can use them to control lights, crossings, etc. This is a picture from greenbergs book. Hey Grj, it is Ok to post a pic here and there of a book, if it is only a portion of the book it's right? The book is a must own, in my opinion, for running Lionel post war, it's greenbergs repair and operating manual.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem with something like that, I think that falls under the "fair use" clause. I have the same book, very useful.

I forgot about the light in the gatehouse, that goes directly to the power.

Here's more information on the Lionel #145 Gateman that might be useful.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea, I hooked mine up trial and error, whish I new about the greenbergs book sooner! Thanks.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Automatic Gateman*

Yikes! I had the lock-on on the wrong track. Now it works! Think I'm loosing it.
Thanks anyway. I always get a quick and helpful response from this forum. You guys are A ok.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It so easy you have to mess up sometimes, I know this from experience! (The messing up part. )


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We love success stories.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> GRJ, is right as always, insulated track sections are cool. You can use them to control lights, crossings, etc. This is a picture from greenbergs book. Hey Grj, it is Ok to post a pic here and there of a book, if it is only a portion of the book it's right? The book is a must own, in my opinion, for running Lionel post war, it's greenbergs repair and operating manual.


It is OK, it is your book.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Love 3-rail, love the Gateman; almost a must. The only downside with using track power for accessories is that if you have the train at a crawl, the accessory might not operate well or at all. Using accessory posts on the transformer is the way to go - then you get unfailing, uniform power for your accessory, still completed by your insulated track piece. The only downside is you don't want to park a train over top of it for a length of time if your transformer is still on, or your accessory could have a very shortened lifespan...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My tracks are always at 18 volts, so low voltage isn't my issue as a rule.


----------



## Nytro (Jul 19, 2013)

*New Member - Nytro*

Hello,
Are we allowed to upload a manual to the forum? I just bought a 145 Gateman and it had the 4 page install instructions p/n 145-56. I read the "Forum Rules" and saw nothing that disallowed a document upload.
Please advise.

John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It depends on the age. The old stuff gets shown. Newer stuff we link up to the Lionel site. I found a 12 page manual there.

If you are not sure don't bother. We posted enough information already. You could show a picture of how yours is wired with the track.


----------

